# comentarios de foristas



## Azarosa

Buenas noches. El sitio es maravilloso y sumamente útil. En lo personal, y como única objeción, encuentro que muchas veces foristas con más voluntad que conocimiento dan explicaciones y rodeos larguísimos y complicados (en párrafos ídem), o derivan las respuestas hacia tópicos o temas que terminan confundiendo al consultante (y me consta). Me encantaría que los moderadores, que veo son muy draconianos en los detalles, tomen nota de esto que se da con mucha frecuencia en los foros que atañen a conceptos en español. Muchas gracias por leer este comentario, y espero que nadie se moleste por la observación.


----------



## chamyto

Por indirectas alusiones como forero, yo creo que (quizás) debería de proporcionar la fuente y/o hilo(s donde vd ha visto eso. Los foros de WR los formamos personas que usamos diferentes registros, coloquialismos, variedades (español de América vs español de España, inglés UK vs inglés EEUU...) , ambos perfectamente válidos.
No sé si es a esto a lo que vd se refiere.

NB: Siempre puede contactar con los moderadores mediante el símbolo "report" o a través de la lista de moderadores haciendo referencia al hilo en concreto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Azarosa

@chamyto, no; no me refiero al uso de diferentes registros ni sociolectos (de los cuales soy acérrima defensora, por otra parte; eso forma parte de nuestro patrimonio lingüístico y de nuestra riqueza como hablantes; amo esa particularidad tan nuestra). Me refiero a otra cosa: he visto muchas veces información errónea, o directamente respuestas como "yo siento que es así o asá", "a mí me parece que esto es así.."; o "no estoy seguro, pero...". ¿Qué puede tomar de ello el consultante?. Imagínese también una persona que habla chino, que plantea su pregunta como puede, y luego recibe 15 respuestas a cuál más compleja o rebuscada ! (no digo en todos los casos, entiéndase). O el foro se transforma en una especie de chat en diferido entre foristas (excluido acá el consultante que abre el hilo), desviando el foco del tópico inicial a otros tangenciales.
Como sea, no encuentro la opción "reportar" que menciona.
Gracias por su comentario, de verdad.


----------



## swift

chamyto said:


> yo creo que (quizás) debería de proporcionar la fuente y/o hilo(s donde vd ha visto eso.


Eso sería contrario al reglamento de WR. 

Creo que lo que @Azarosa está señalando es que, en no pocas ocasiones, se dan infracciones al espíritu de la regla 3:


> *Answering:*
> Make a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy. If you are unsure of the accuracy of your information or translation, please say so.


Por cierto, el botón para enviar reportes se encuentra en la esquina inferior izquierda del mensaje, justo al lado de la fecha.

En cuando al meollo de la inquietud de Azarosa, pienso que hay al menos tres preocupaciones que está señalando:

Las respuestas claramente erróneas.
Las respuestas poco fundamentadas, basadas en meras intuiciones, o que carecen de sustento académico.
Las respuestas excesivamente técnicas o redactadas con un estilo barroco y que desvían la atención de la consulta como tal hacia el lenguaje empleado.
En cuanto a lo primero, concuerdo en que esto ocurre de vez en cuando. Además, no parece haber cohesión ni armonía de criterios en cuanto a la forma en que se atienden los reportes que llaman la atención a ese tipo de respuestas. Recuerdo casos en que personas que no tienen dominio del inglés aventuraron respuestas que podrían haber metido al consultante en un lío legal, la respuesta se reportó, y años después el post sigue ahí, induciendo a error a quién sabe cuántos prójimos. También recuerdo casos más complejos en que las respuestas se asemejaban mucho a las del sistema experto, pero partían de premisas erróneas o de interpretaciones delirantes, y lo mismo ha ocurrido: reportes van y la moderación se desentiende.

En cuanto al segundo punto, creo que es difícil establecer un límite entre los intentos honestos por evacuar una duda, que nacen de la buena fe y del deseo de ayudar, y las respuestas provenientes de personas que no están ni medianamente enteradas del tema, pero responden lo primero que se les ocurre, en cuanto hilo pueden participar.  Algunos foristas empezaron respondiendo de esta manera, pero poco a poco aprendieron a ejercer mejor juicio y a aportar respuestas mejor pensadas y con algo más de sustento. Acerca de esto, vale la pena darse un paseo por este hilo: Please, don’t answer if you’re not sure of what you say.

En cuanto a lo tercero, también es difícil para algunas personas mantener un sano equilibrio entre las reglas 3 y 7. Estos foros promueven un ambiente académico, serio y colaborativo. El reto está en asegurarse de que lo académico no se riña con lo útil. Existen miles de formas de explicar asuntos complejos con lenguaje llano. Las obras de divulgación científica son a menudo buenos ejemplos de ello. Claro está, si quien plantea la duda se vale de un lenguaje técnico y busca respuestas de nivel universitario, eso se notará de primera entrada; sin embargo, este tipo de consultas son minoritarias en comparación con el grueso de las dudas que se evacúan. Algunas personas podrían considerar que no existe forma de resolverlas sin recurrir a cierto aparato teórico y sin echar mano de la terminología derivada de este. Una postura respetable, pero que muchas veces resulta en respuestas apabullantes que ahuyentan a quienes originaron las conversaciones.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Lo más importante es alimentar al diccionario.
Los moderadores deben revisar de qué lo estamos alimentando. Toda cuestión discriminatoria relacionada a los modos de hacerlo requiere más de juzgar que de moderar.
Entiendo que este hilo nació como un comentario en otro hilo, y por lo tanto hay un trasfondo que, para mí, *suaviza la postura de Azarosa.

*Editado (gracias Aza.)


----------



## swift

Quizá el mejor enfoque es partir del principio de que las personas que contribuyen con sus respuestas lo hacen con la mejor intención de ayudar. El problema estriba en que no existe una planta de moderadores lo suficientemente numerosa que pudiese encargarse de la labor curatorial que representría ir haciendo limpiezas periódicas y eliminar los contenidos que no responden a las reglas 3 y 7 de los foros. Por ello, los moderadores dependen de los reportes.

Como dice Miguelito, lo que no se debe perder de vista es que los foros tienen como propósito complementar los diccionarios. Esto requiere que los hilos sean informativos, concisos y fidedignos; pero a veces, en el afán de participar, se deja el fin de los foros a un lado y se acaba teniendo hilos interminables de pura charla o de asuntos que no guardan relación con la consulta original.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

swift said:


> hilos interminables de pura charla o de asuntos que no guardan relación con la consulta original.


Lo que sí he notado en el año que he estado aquí, es que los usuarios con más conocimiento profesional o técnico son muy selectivos al elegir los hilos en los que deciden participar, por lo que a mi juicio, no podemos confiar en que ellos "den vida" a los foros.
Nada me gustaría más que el lugar se llene de sabios, porque yo estoy aquí para aprender, pero si los sabios no nos tiran margaritas o perlas a los puerquitos como yo, ¿qué proponen?, ¿hilos vacíos?
(estoy dramatizando).
Los únicos altruistas aquí, somos nosotros, porque Wordrefence no es altruista, y sus fines no son los nuestros.


----------



## Peterdg

Yo tengo otro problema con comentarios de algunos foreros supuestamente doctos. 

Alguien escribe "esta palabra, ¿lleva acento?": y el comentario: "no es acento sino tilde". Es válido escribir "acento" como "acento ortográfico" o "tilde".
Alguien escribe "el verbo está en pretérito" : y el comentario: "es pretérito perfecto simple". "Pretérito" es la denominación que le dio Andrés Bello al "pretérito perfecto simple" y la RAE lo acepta.
Alguien escribe "imperfecto": y el comentario: "es el pretérito imperfecto". "El imperfecto" es un término válido para "el pretérito imperfecto". La RAE lo documenta en el DLE.
Alguien escribe "no me importa un pito": y el comentario: es "me importa un pito".  En el DLE de la RAE, dan como ejemplo: "no me importa un pito". (El "alguien", fui yo).
Alguien pregunta algo sobre el uso de un tiempo verbal en un texto. El comentario: "(el texto) está pésimamente redactado". Es una cita de un cuento de una autora respetada. Es posible que haya un error en el texto, pero eso no significa que lo todo esté pésimamente redactado.


----------



## swift

Estimado @Peterdg:

El símbolo de pulgadas no debe remplazar nunca las comillas angulares (o _españolas_). Puede usted aprender más acerca del recto uso de las comillas con ayuda de un buen manual de ortotipografía. En su defecto, el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ de la Academia es un buen punto de partida: comillas.



Creo que lo que apuntas es muy valioso y da cuenta de lo mucho que hace falta ejercer mejor juicio a la hora de responder —o abstenerse de hacerlo, si no se tiene nada bueno que aportar más que ruido—.


----------

